# Magma the Lizzy



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

Today my GF buoght me the leopard gecko i have always wanted. I have had my eye on it for a few mounths at petsmart in bellingham. I had all the stuff i need for him as it came with a tank i buoght a while ago. He was on sale today so she surprised me with him. I am not sure of the sex as he is still a juvenile.

Enjoy the pics:


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

CUTE! makes me want one as well!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great pix, very cool gecko...beautiful markings too! Wish mine had more color to them , but love them all the same. I seen one almost identical to yours a Petcerera the other day, altho it was a bit bigger, probably a bigger price too lol....$129! The one pic with him grubbin' on a meal work with his eyes closed is funny...like he's all happy lol Wait till he gets his first superworm. 
Do you have a heat rock in there?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

nope i have a under tank heater. yeah my guy was $19.99 lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol I'll take 2 for that price.... just checking about the heat rock, thought I seen one in the background & wanted to make sure you knew not to use one, in case ya didn't know , but apparently you do know lol


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah it was a good price. nope i dont have one just the water/food dish and a rock with fake plants silaconed onto it.


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

So cute!! 
Did you have any problems at the border?


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

umm the boarder gard wasnt sure were alowed to bring him back but i was like they sell them here just for more $$$ and so she phoned her superviser or someone and 2 mins later all was good and i was on my way home. so naw it wasnt a prob!!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

more pics:


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Great pics! very clear.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

aw, what a cutie. Nice find. Really love the colors. My fave pic is of him looking at his reflection.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

He sure takes some great pix lol I noticed you didn't mention having any caves in there. Unlike reptiles that bask in the sun, probably because they are nocturnal, it is recommended to have 2 caves for leopard Geckos as this is how they regulate their body temp, One on the warm side ,usually over the heat pad & one on the cool side which should be misted daily to help with the shedding.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

yup hes got his caves. and the cooler one has damp moss in it and i mist him daily.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

sounds like he has the perfect home then


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That gecko looks really good, brilliant markings and colour!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool gecko. I never seen one like this before. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

more pics:


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Super cute~~!!
Keep getting the feeling that it's a female...


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

nice shot! and cute! 
keep upload !


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

time to shed, fun pics:


----------



## Katt (Nov 10, 2010)

Super cute little guy! Love how they close their eyes when eating.

Looks like you got yourself a little normal/wild type. As it gets older, the blotches will turn into spots.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

leos are cool ... good luck with him


----------

